# صلب العقد



## Huda

السلام عليكم
لا أفهم ما المقصود بمصطلح صلب العقد. هل يقصد به الشروط الأساسية للعقد أم الوقت الذي أبرم فيه العقد أم المقصود شيء آخر؟ أرجو تفسير هذا المصطلح.
 من كتاب مالا يسع التاجر جهله لدكتور عبد الله المصلح وصلاح الصاوي 
تقسيمات العقد 
سادسا من حيث الصحة والفساد
وفرق الحنفية بين مالم يكن مشروعا أصلا ووصفا فأطلقوا عليه( الباطل )، وما كان مشروعا أصلا لا وصفا وهو الذي خصوه باسم ( الفاسد) وتنبني على هذه التفرقة بعض النتائج العملية من حيث ترتب بعض الآثار على العقد الفاسد دون الباطل، ومن هذه الآثار عند الحنفية ما يلي: : 


قبول البيع الفاسد للتصحيح، إذا كان الفساد ضعيفا وهو مالم يدخل في صلب العقد، كجهالة الأجل في الخيار أو الثمن ونحوه، أما إذا كان الفساد قويا وهو ما كان في صلب العقد كالبدل أو المبدل فإنه لا يقبل التصحيح عندهم اتفاقا .

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## djara

ما أفهمه من السياق هو أن عبارة "صلب العقد" تعني جوهر العقد (كما نقول جوهر الموضوع) أي ما يرمي إليه بالأساس ويريد تحقيقه


----------



## Abbe

صلب العقد هو أساسه

انظر شرح *صلب العقد* في الحاشية
رد المحتار على الدر المختار - ج 7 - البيوع - الكفالة


----------

